# Wing Chun School in South Dakota or study group



## Two_Tigers (Mar 30, 2011)

I cannot seem to find anyone in or around Rapid City, SD who teaches Wing Chun.  I have traveled down to Denver(6 hours) to study from a Sifu there but that is quite a drive.  Does anyone have information about a local school or an interest in starting a study group/ travel group?


----------



## myadoni7 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm not sure if you've found anything at all. I've been searching lately and haven't found anything either except this.

*East West Wing Chun Kung Fu Tong*
					639 Weber Drive, Sturgis, SD 57785
					Tel: 605.720.8808
					Email: wingchun69@hotmail.com
					Contact: Sifu Howard 
					Notes: We teach Ip Man Ving Tsun and have classes four times a  week. We teach pure Ip Man Kung Fu and we also have classes for Qi Gong  as well as Chin Na.
					Update: 16jul03 				 				 				 				 				 				 				 				 				 				 				 				 				 					 				 			

I did contact Sifu Howard and he responded via email. He is now in china teaching there, but he said he had a student that he would recommend but I haven't heard back from him on his students contact information. I live in Aberdeen and am very interested in learning WC. There is a Martial Arts Academy that teaches TKD here but I'd rather start in my preferred Martial Art than just to settle on something because it's all there is available.


----------



## Two_Tigers (Nov 17, 2011)

I just returned from a 2 week trip to hong kong with the Sifu I have been studying with down in Denver. I got to attend Ip Ching's class and practice chi sau with them. WOW. 
Myadoni7, Have you heard anything back from Sifu Howard or his student?

Still looking for a practice partner or teacher near Rapid City, South Dakota.


----------



## Szymonski (Jan 6, 2017)

Two_Tigers said:


> I cannot seem to find anyone in or around Rapid City, SD who teaches Wing Chun.  I have traveled down to Denver(6 hours) to study from a Sifu there but that is quite a drive.  Does anyone have information about a local school or an interest in starting a study group/ travel group?


Did you ever find a partner/instructor in Rapid City?


----------

